# Do Your Cats Have Their Own Room



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

I wanted to know who up here has a room just for their cats? I use one of my spare bedrooms as the 'cat room',but of course they can enjoy the whole house. Their room is quite big and has two of the their litterboxes, cat trees, food/water,and several small cat beds in it. This room is also where they go when they are unsure about something (usually a new foster dog) or they just want to relax away from the busy household.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

*That's my plan*

Still working on getting the house ready. The small second bedroom will be the cats' room.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

ET has the 2nd biggest bedroom in the house, the biggest being our master bedroom. Hubby joked, if we rent out his room, we would get back at least more than $500/pm. So, our cost of maintaining a cat should include this rental cost, lol (_just kidding_).


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Kitty-The-Cat said:


> My cat has her own bathroom.


Wow! How does that work?


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Yup, they have their own apartment! It's called my room, my bathroom, my living room, my kitchen.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

3gatos said:


> Yup, they have their own apartment! It's called my room, my bathroom, my living room, my kitchen.


This.


----------



## MeowMan (Nov 3, 2011)

We have 4 cats the 4th one we just got has been mostly separated from the other cats and has her own stuff, and currently is in her own room we have been trying to slowly let the other cats get used to her but its been a hard as they have been hard on her, we just got some feliway to hopefully help with some of the mood swings in the house in hopes of maybe we can get them to all get along. The other big one is keeping the others out of her stuff when they have their own.


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

My cat has the spare bedroom for his-the cat tower near the window, toys, scratching post. We/He love to play in their. It is his play room! 
He also has his litter box in the spare bathroom. 
Of course my bed and room is not mine anymore..I 'share' it with Artie!
:cat3


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes. We have a three bedroom house, one is our bedroom one is a computer room and the smallest is the cat room. It's pretty empty and they don't use it much. There's a litter box, small cat condo, a chair they like , their cat tent, tunnel and a ton of toys. They mostly play there at night when they are in bed with us but wake up in the night. They prefer to play in the basement because its bigger but the cat room is good for when I need to lock them away for whatever reason


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

We have a townhouse that has a common living room/dining room area, and Murphy's area is the dining room area. It has his tree, toys, brush, scratching posts, everything a kitty might need except for a litterbox. I think he definitely knows it's his area . . . he leads me there all the time so we can play with something.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Midnight, the wild cat, has the whole garage to himself - when he is there and not wandering the country side. He has his heated house, heated water dish, and even a litter box for when he is locked in at night for a blizzard or other storm.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't see the point of giving my cats their own room. My cats want to follow me and stay with me all the time. So unless I stay in "their" room, they won't use it


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Nope. I have two kids so all the bedrooms are taken. I have the cat tree in the living room, which I like because I enjoy watching them on it. I have an unused dining room that houses some pet stuff, two litterboxes and a dog crate, but they don't spend much time in there.


----------



## AaronR1074 (Dec 11, 2012)

I love my cat.. but Pippin dominates the house enough as it is  He doesn't need his own room lol. I made plenty of window perches so he can look out of windows and I spoil him.


----------



## autoexec (Nov 30, 2012)

My cat has his own room: my room.
My cat has his own bed: my bed.
My cat has his own spot on the couch: my spot.
My cat has his own chair at the table: my chair.
Its not my house anymore its his house.

Help!!!!


----------



## RockyandLily (Aug 2, 2012)

Rocky and Lily have full reign of the house, except for the basement (it is not finished so they are definitely not going down there!) and my brothers room since he is mildly autistic and thinks that leaving toothpicks and change around will not harm the cats (they get into everything and I am guessing toothpick+cats stomach = not good at all)


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

3gatos said:


> Yup, they have their own apartment! It's called my room, my bathroom, my living room, my kitchen.


Love it! The truth will out...


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

3furbabies said:


> Yes. We have a three bedroom house, one is our bedroom one is a computer room and the smallest is the cat room. It's pretty empty and they don't use it much. There's a litter box, small cat condo, a chair they like , their cat tent, tunnel and a ton of toys. They mostly play there at night when they are in bed with us but wake up in the night. They prefer to play in the basement because its bigger but the cat room is good for when I need to lock them away for whatever reason


Sounds like how my place will be when it's finished: BR, office, cat room.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

autoexec said:


> My cat has his own room: my room.
> My cat has his own bed: my bed.
> My cat has his own spot on the couch: my spot.
> My cat has his own chair at the table: my chair.
> ...


Are you saying that you didn't know that would happen?


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, my cat has her own room. It was originally a spare/junk room but when I caught Josie and brought her inside, I figured it would be a nice place for her. She has her food, cat tree, toys, litter boxes, big window with a seat to look out, etc. in the room, which is blocked off from the dogs with a gate with a little cat door. She has free run of the house, but loves going to her room to get away from everyone else.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

3gatos said:


> Yup, they have their own apartment! It's called my room, my bathroom, my living room, my kitchen.


I feel the exact same way. We have a one bedroom apartment with a loft. The cats have taken over the whole apartment, but surprisingly they don't go up in the loft as much as I thought, which our roommate's bedroom. Our ceilings are quite high, maybe 18 feet, so the loft is about 9 feet off the ground. You would think they would love hanging out up there, looking down. But our bed is filled every evening with two kitties. 

They have two litter boxes. They are spoiled brats.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

this is my cat's loft. they just let me live in it. they are kind enough to let me sleep in their bed because i launder the linen.


----------



## inet (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes. I've always had 2 cats at a time and they've always had their cat room. It's a small bedroom with a cat tree, litterbox, food and water, toys and grooming supplies. 

Of course they usually had the run of the house, but if there were contractors over, who might leave outside doors or windows open, or if there were dangerous chemicals or paint out, or guests with dogs, or whatever, it was a comfortable and safe refuge.


----------



## mommacac (Jan 5, 2013)

My two little ones have my son's old room. There is a twin bed and a chair. They spent their for two weeks with us in that room and we opened up the rest of the house slowly so they could get used to it. They are still too little and inquisitive to be roaming the house at night while we sleep so they are in their bedroom every night. As they get older I'm sure they will roam anywhere anytime, but they will always have a safe room with their beds, scratching post, litter box and toys. They often go into their room on their own to sleep so they are very comfortable in there.


----------



## soonersseth (Aug 26, 2012)

pretty sure the whole apt is hers and I'm allowed to live here. She lets me sleep in my bed so I'm all good.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

We only have 3 BRs. One is ours, one is hubby's study (he works from home sometimes) and one is supposed to be a guest BR. For 15 years I had it set up with a bed, dresser, etc., but it was hardly ever used - I considered it a waste of space. Several years ago I gave the bed to my adult son when he moved to Oregon and bought a high quality blow up queen bed which pretty much stays in the attic. The BR now is set up with 2 litter boxes, and a water bowl 24/7 and old outdoor chair cushions that act as comfy mats. We put them in there when we have dinner guests or parties. Not everyone likes 5 cats wandering around so we just put them in their room before the guests arrive (except our best friends - fellow cat lovers). The cats are none too happy about being up there, but they accept it just fine and just snooze until we let them out. The room is easily cleaned up and used as a nice guest bedroom again if needed - thankfully not too often because when that happens the litter boxes have to go in to the study or our BR. Not a fun option. 
Other than that, our cats have the run of the house with access 24/7 to a screened in porch which they love all year round.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

My cats have the run of the house. We are lucky they let us live in it.


----------



## GSRit01 (Jan 17, 2013)

We've had my kitten for a week and he's already taken ownership of our room. Feel like i'm intruding in my own bed! haha


----------



## rayrhonda (Jul 31, 2012)

My cats have the spare bedroom as their room. Two litter boxes, food dishes, tower, scratching post and toys. I have a baby gate in the doorway with a small hole cut in it so the kitties can get in and out but the dogs can't. It's their sanctuary


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a 3bedroom house so we have Humans room (master), Office/guest, and the cats playroom/moms storage. 
In the cats playroom is cat boxes, food bowls, boxes (Izzy loves boxes), toys, and moms storage shelves(which cats use the bottom shelf lol) I use it to put them in when we have guests over that are louder and usually the cats get scared of being around.


----------

